# 185/70-75/14 tires anyone use them?



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I use my daily for my work... im an insurance adjuster so I drive upwards of 300 miles a day sometimes

since the 175/70-75/14 tires are getting harder to get how really bad does the 185 series really look? Im thinking it may be in my best interest considering their availability and the amount of traveling I do with my vehicle.

Oh always on a lincoln Towncar.

and if any one has pics post them pleaze.. I can get a whole set mounted localy for around $300


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 AM~13552509
> *Ok I use my daily for my work... im an insurance adjuster so I drive upwards of 300 miles a day sometimes
> 
> since the 175/70-75/14 tires are getting harder to get how really bad does the 185 series really look? Im thinking it may be in my best interest considering their availability and the amount of traveling I do with my vehicle.
> ...


I bought a set from wally-mart for $32 a piece(I believe)I think they look good,but my car is huge :biggrin: I had a china rim on there with 185/75/14 mounted,and it looked like a truck tire next to the 70 series.
























*(nevermind the sidewall buldge,the trunk is full of bumpers front and rear,and a pile of misc.chrome)


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

damn I cant beleive the difference! :angry: that sucks...... I even thought about the coker 5.20's but there bias ply right?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 12 2009, 09:33 AM~13552656
> *I even thought about the coker 5.20's but there bias ply right?
> *


I beleieve so :dunno:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt still could use some more feedback on this


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I drove my Towncar on 175/70 as a daily and they were fine. I wasn't afraid to drive on the highway or put a huge amount of miles on them either. I do know a guy here localy that is putting 185 on a Towncar, I will try to get you a picture of it when I can.

Here is a place to order the 175/70/14
Tire-easy

Also I did some calculations on the different tire sizes......

175/70/14
24" x 6.89" x 14"

185/70/14
24" x 7.28" x 14"

185/75/14
25" x 7.28" x 14"


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I got 2 good used 175 coppers... I bet not even 100 miles are on them since they were on a shop car hopper..


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh im not afraid to ride on the 175 series tire I dont know how many thousand mile trips I have taken on them over the years, hell I put on at least 2k in a week sometimes on them! :0 

its just availability if I have a blow out somewhere It would be nice to stop in somewhere and they might have a tire for me... I will check out that linc also thanx for the tire size measurments


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 13 2009, 07:56 AM~13559352
> *I got 2 good used 175 coppers... I bet not even 100 miles are on them since they were on a shop car hopper..
> *



are they 70 or 75 series? I got 2 coopers and I know they are the 175-70 series, if they are the same how much shipped to 31620? (just wrap in alot of tape and us the usps office)


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

You can get the 175/70-14 from Discount tires for $220 and then have them mounted somewhere else. If you get a blow out, the tire they give you wont match anyways.


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

i called and they qouted me at 65ea.



> _Originally posted by El Duez_@Apr 13 2009, 11:02 AM~13560287
> *You can get the 175/70-14 from Discount tires for $220 and then have them mounted somewhere else. If you get a blow out, the tire they give you wont match anyways.
> *


----------



## El Duez (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Apr 13 2009, 04:20 PM~13563677
> *i called and they qouted me at 65ea.
> *


Tell them you can get them for $50 on layitlow. They price match.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE IS A 175/75R/14









HERE IS A 185/70R/14


----------



## swollenator (Oct 23, 2008)

Hercules dont make the 175 75 r14 any more. disaster!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: im in the same situation myself and im in ireland. do the 185 75 r14 fit most 14 inch wire wheels. just destroyrd one of my 175s and now looks like i have to buy a set of 185s. im looking on ebay and maybe a set of wheels with tyres is almost as cheap. what do ye guys think


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 14 2009, 03:59 PM~13574495
> *HERE IS A 175/75R/14
> 
> 
> ...


not to bad, what do you think? are you still rollin on them? has anyone pointed them out?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 14 2009, 08:06 PM~13577261
> *not to bad, what do you think? are you still rollin on them? has anyone pointed them out?
> *


HONESTLY NOONE REALLY NOTICED, AND I WENT FROM TAKING A BEATING ON THE ROAD TO A PRETTY NICE RIDE. YOU WILL DEFINATLY NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE ON THOSE BUMPS YOU USED TO HIT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah 185s feel real nice, i drive alot on the highway everyday too, much more comfortable then 13s, and aslong as you have some good psi in them the tires dont buldge or look too big


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

I have 4 bridgestone 185/70/14 sitting in garage with about 100 miles on them I put them on my 14's and they just looked big so I went out and bought the 175/70/14 which look alot better IMO. On a daily driver you should be cool.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

175/70 on a 2000 towncar daily. I drive on the highway multiple times a day passing people with no problem. I wouldn't go any bigger to be honest.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd like to see more pics of 185/75s, I know theres a few out there that look fine....


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

185 75's on my s10


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

OG SPOKE RIMS 14 X 7 FOR SALE WITH 175/75 14 REMINTON TIRES BARELY USED CAR IS ALWAYS GARAGED DROVE IT JUST TO LOCAL SHOWS RIMS AND TIRES STILL IN NEW CONDICIONS EVERYTHING INCLUDED HAMMER Bullet Type CAPS ADAPTERS,LUGNUTS,CAP TOOL *,I WILL NOT SEPARATE TIRES MUST GO WITH THE RIMS NO TRADES*,*$450 FIRM +SHIPPIN * *IN THE USA ONLY( LOS ANGELES COUNTY)
*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 23 2009, 06:19 PM~13669809
> *OG SPOKE RIMS 14 X 7 FOR SALE WITH 175/75 14 REMINTON TIRES BARELY USED CAR IS ALWAYS GARAGED DROVE IT JUST TO LOCAL SHOWS RIMS AND TIRES STILL IN NEW CONDICIONS EVERYTHING INCLUDED HAMMER Bullet Type CAPS ADAPTERS,LUGNUTS,CAP TOOL ,I WILL NOT SEPARATE TIRES MUST GO WITH THE RIMS NO TRADES,$450 FIRM +SHIPPIN  IN THE USA ONLY( LOS ANGELES COUNTY)
> 
> 
> ...


GUESS GOD'S SERVANTS ARE THREAD JACKERS


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 23 2009, 04:21 PM~13669834
> *GUESS GOD'S SERVANTS ARE THREAD JACKERS
> *


WHY DO YOU HAVE TO MAKE SUCH LAME JOKES ,HE'S ASKING ABOUT TIRES I HAVE MINE FOR SALE WITH RIMS ,JUST POSTED TO SEE IF HE'S INTURESTED,I HAVE MY OWN TOPIC,


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Yea Ive seen your wheels, thing is I could use them but just dont have that chedder right now for wheels& tires, plus im saving for some USA rims right now.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13673377
> *Yea Ive seen your wheels, thing is I could use them but just dont have that chedder right now for wheels& tires, plus im saving for some USA rims right now.
> *


kool homie


----------

